# Onward: Pixar-Film erscheint kurz nach Kinostart digital und bei Disney+



## Icetii (20. März 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Onward: Pixar-Film erscheint kurz nach Kinostart digital und bei Disney+* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Onward: Pixar-Film erscheint kurz nach Kinostart digital und bei Disney+*


----------



## Kirk1701abcde (12. April 2020)

STIMMT ÜBERHAUPT NICHT was in diesen Artikel steht


----------

